# hedgehog scratching



## zorden

Hi, i am a new hedge owner. He is 6mth old and was scratching himself quite often. as its a hot climate here thus i am using air condition to cool my room to 28 degrees Celsius.

i am not using any cedar bedding but i am using paper bedding. please kindly how to solve this scratching issue? btw how often can i bath him and using what kind of shampoo?


----------



## Zalea

What kind of paper bedding it is? 

If you're talking about a recycled paper bedding, those are often very dusty. They also shouldn't be used as a total bedding, just in the litter pan if at all; ingesting can cause internal impaction which can be fatal, so close monitoring of any recycled paper beddings is crucial. I would recommend switching to liners because I don't feel that the possibility of it being eaten is worth it.

Cedar bedding should not be used. The only kinds of wood beddings that are appropriate are kiln dried pine (not "natural" pine) and aspen. I know you said you aren't using it, but I get the impression that you thought cedar was a type to be used, so I thought I'd mention it.

There are a number of reasons he could be scratching.

How long have you had him, and has he always been on that bedding? If he hasn't been on it long, it could be a reaction from the bedding. If the bedding is dusty, that could definitely be causing it. 
It could also be mites; has he had any quill loss, or orange crust on his skin? 
It could also just be dry skin. Does he have a lot of flaky white stuff on his back?

If the bedding is dusty, I would definitely recommend a switch to a different bedding and a bath to get the dust off his skin. If he's losing quills or you see an orange crust, you need to get some Revolution and treat him for mites. 

Any moisturizing shampoo will work; avoid most baby shampoos, however. Aveeno unscented oatmeal wash is a favorite, and most cat shampoos will work. You can put a few drops of vitamin E or flax seed oil into the rinse water to help with dry skin. 

Most people only bath when the hedgie really needs it, once or twice a month. Too much can cause more dry skin.

Congratulations on your new little one, by the way. Hope he stops itching soon!


----------



## zorden

What kind of paper bedding it is?



Code:


its total paper bedding i get from the local pet shop
[url]http://www.animalworldnetwork.com/ca50libag11l.html[/url]

If you're talking about a recycled paper bedding, those are often very dusty. They also shouldn't be used as a total bedding, just in the litter pan if at all; ingesting can cause internal impaction which can be fatal, so close monitoring of any recycled paper beddings is crucial. I would recommend switching to liners because I don't feel that the possibility of it being eaten is worth it.

Cedar bedding should not be used. The only kinds of wood beddings that are appropriate are kiln dried pine (not "natural" pine) and aspen. I know you said you aren't using it, but I get the impression that you thought cedar was a type to be used, so I thought I'd mention it.

There are a number of reasons he could be scratching.

How long have you had him, and has he always been on that bedding? If he hasn't been on it long, it could be a reaction from the bedding. If the bedding is dusty, that could definitely be causing it. 
It could also be mites; has he had any quill loss, or orange crust on his skin? 
It could also just be dry skin. Does he have a lot of flaky white stuff on his back?


Code:


i got him for 1 wk. no dry skin, no flaky white stuff no loss of quill, no orange crust on his skin and i am not using any wood item

If the bedding is dusty, I would definitely recommend a switch to a different bedding and a bath to get the dust off his skin. If he's losing quills or you see an orange crust, you need to get some Revolution and treat him for mites. 


Code:


i don think its dusty. i look clean to me

Any moisturizing shampoo will work; avoid most baby shampoos, however. Aveeno unscented oatmeal wash is a favorite, and most cat shampoos will work. You can put a few drops of vitamin E or flax seed oil into the rinse water to help with dry skin.

Most people only bath when the hedgie really needs it, once or twice a month. Too much can cause more dry skin.


Code:


u mean i can bath it twice a month. i will love to do so.

Congratulations on your new little one, by the way. Hope he stops itching soon!


----------



## Hope

I was also going to post a question about this. The bedding that I have is called Critter Care natural odor control for smal animals. It is made of some king of paper. I am just wondering if since I just brought Hedgerton home, if the change in bedding could make him itch. I have had him for four days now and last night he kept scratching.


----------



## SnufflePuff

Hope said:


> I was also going to post a question about this. The bedding that I have is called Critter Care natural odor control for smal animals. It is made of some king of paper. I am just wondering if since I just brought Hedgerton home, if the change in bedding could make him itch. I have had him for four days now and last night he kept scratching.


I'm not sure if "odour control" means the bedding has some kind of perfume/scent in it, if so this could be causing a skin irritation. If at all possible I would switch to liners, to see if the itching goes away. Treating with revolution for mites as a preventative may also be a good idea, here's a link: viewtopic.php?f=5&t=2628

Or the little one may just be quilling and have dry skin. Try bathing in aveeno oatmeal wash, either the unscented baby version or the regular. With quillers, you can bath as frequently as every 6 days. Also try getting some flax seed oil capsules (not the oil as it spoils easily) and breaking one open and using it in your last rinse of the bath. They can also be used on the hedgehog when dry and broken over the food (but no more than one capsule per week kinda thing).

What kind of food is your hedgie on? A high quality food promotes good skin and overall health.


----------



## Hope

He is still on what the breeder gave me. A mixture of two cat foods and one hedgehog food. He also recomended a supplement a day. I am not quite sure what not to give him yet. He said fruit but not what kind of fruit. I gave him a little watermellon and he get diarrea (spl?). So no more of that. The bedding doesn't have a smell to it and he doesn't try and eat it or anything so I think there isn't a scent to it. I gave hi a bath yesturday and he didn't scratch that evening . . that I noticed anyway.


----------



## freda

Here is the list of approved fruits/veggies: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=60


----------

